# Please help an upset new owner



## mariea (Oct 21, 2008)

Yesterday I took home 2 new kittens one is 10 weeks old and has a large hernia on her tummy and the other one is 12 weeks old and has no problems. They were both from different parents so we thought we would introduce them to our house together so they are both equal. The problem is although they didn't actually fight they pounced at each other swiped a bit and the one without the hernia hissed alot. Normally i would guess this is okay but because of the hernia i'm really worried if it gets caught by a claw when they play/fight it could tear open. Last night and today i have put them in seperate rooms but don't know what to do for the best, does anyone have any advise they could give me.

Thank you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i would go to the vet and ask their advice on if they can operate on the hernia. and ask if the kittens would be ok together. best to get a more qualified view i feel.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hi - I presume these are moggie kittens, as a breeder would not sell a kitten with a large hernia (at least I hope not!) You need to take the kitten to the vet and see if the hernia can be repaired - it shouldn't be too serious an operation and could probably be done fairly soon if the kitten is a reasonable size and weight. Anyway do get a vet to have a look at it a.s.a.p.

good luck



mariea said:


> Yesterday I took home 2 new kittens one is 10 weeks old and has a large hernia on her tummy and the other one is 12 weeks old and has no problems. They were both from different parents so we thought we would introduce them to our house together so they are both equal. The problem is although they didn't actually fight they pounced at each other swiped a bit and the one without the hernia hissed alot. Normally i would guess this is okay but because of the hernia i'm really worried if it gets caught by a claw when they play/fight it could tear open. Last night and today i have put them in seperate rooms but don't know what to do for the best, does anyone have any advise they could give me.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Persevere, they will more than likely become friends. 

If they are not fighting they should be ok and will tolorate each other so long as they have space to move from the other and get out of the way when they have had enouph.

I have 4 cats and they will spit at one another occasionally even now and one is 11 and the others are 5 years old. 
I would get the hernia checked out at the vets. My dog had one and it got smaller as she got older but i was told to keep my eye on it by the vet.


----------



## mariea (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys

I got the kitten with the hernia from a vet as she was abandoned, they said it is fine and they are going to remove it at the same time as i have her spayed in a month and a half. I may be being a bit paranoid but will call the vet to see if the hernia could be an issue if the two kittens get a bit rough. Finding it hard not to be paranoid about it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure the two will settle down together before too long. I think it's quite unusual for them to really fight when they live together even though there'll always be a bit of hissing or swiping. 
Definitely good that you are talking to your vet re the hernia as they will know best. Try not to worry about it too much. You sound a very caring mum to your kittens and will do the best for them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww try not to worry too much then. i'd let the kittens sort it out together, they'll be friends soon. if vet thinks the hernia is ok for a bit then it should be...


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

My BSH came with an umbilical hernia 12 years ago. His was operated on when he went for the chop & was absolutely fine. I'm sure your little pud will be fandabbydozy!!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

mariea said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I got the kitten with the hernia from a vet as she was abandoned, they said it is fine and they are going to remove it at the same time as i have her spayed in a month and a half. I may be being a bit paranoid but will call the vet to see if the hernia could be an issue if the two kittens get a bit rough. Finding it hard not to be paranoid about it.


this is quite common to have it removed at this time if it's only of a certain size. if you are worried then voice this to your vets and they should be able to put your mind at ease. firstly may i suggest you get a little first aid kit so that if there is an accident and the other one causes a bleed in the hernia you can be prepared. you will need some clean gause and will need to keep pressure on it until you can get to the vets they should be able to treat it for you with no problem and i imagine if it was the vet that gave it to you with no worry they will sort it out for you with out question.  i wouldn't worry about it too much though it's a very rare thing for the other kitten to cause it any trauma. hernias are very common in litters of more than one and they all do fine until it's operated on.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a cat with a small umbilical hernia, he is 4 now, and the vet didn't think it was necessary to repair it. She said its just fat poking through the little hole, so I wouldn't worry about them fighting at all. Kittens play fighting rarely draw blood on each other and it would have to be a serious scratch to do any damage. Kitten play looks alot rougher than it is in reality.

Little kittens usually accept each other very quickly. Hissing isn't always aggressive, on a meeting its more a case of "I'm making myself scarey cos you are scarey".


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

hmmm - I certainly don't agree about hernias being common. I have been breeding for well over 18 years and have had 2 kittens with hernias in that time. I honestly don't know how many kittens I've bred - must try and count them sometime - but it has to be in the region of 200-250......

Out of the 2 I've had with hernias, one had other problems as well including a deformed front leg and sadly had to be put to sleep at about 7 weeks. The other one had quite a large umbilical hernia, he was chosen by a family who were quite happy to wait till I had the hernia repaired when he was neutered at about 6 months (this was way before the days of early neutering!) Incidentally that litter was the only time I've done a very close mating - mother to son. Whether that had anything to do with it, I don't know. Neither parent produced any other kittens with hernias.



ErbslinTrouble said:


> this is quite common to have it removed at this time if it's only of a certain size. if you are worried then voice this to your vets and they should be able to put your mind at ease. firstly may i suggest you get a little first aid kit so that if there is an accident and the other one causes a bleed in the hernia you can be prepared. you will need some clean gause and will need to keep pressure on it until you can get to the vets they should be able to treat it for you with no problem and i imagine if it was the vet that gave it to you with no worry they will sort it out for you with out question.  i wouldn't worry about it too much though it's a very rare thing for the other kitten to cause it any trauma. hernias are very common in litters of more than one and they all do fine until it's operated on.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> hmmm - I certainly don't agree about hernias being common. I have been breeding for well over 18 years and have had 2 kittens with hernias in that time. I honestly don't know how many kittens I've bred - must try and count them sometime - but it has to be in the region of 200-250......
> 
> Out of the 2 I've had with hernias, one had other problems as well including a deformed front leg and sadly had to be put to sleep at about 7 weeks. The other one had quite a large umbilical hernia, he was chosen by a family who were quite happy to wait till I had the hernia repaired when he was neutered at about 6 months (this was way before the days of early neutering!) Incidentally that litter was the only time I've done a very close mating - mother to son. Whether that had anything to do with it, I don't know. Neither parent produced any other kittens with hernias.


i suppose its not common for you but it's a common thing to come into the vets.  as they see all the bad stuff and ailments. that's more how i meant it.


----------



## mariea (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you so much guys you have really helped me calm down my neurotic ness. Will keep a close eye on them and hopefully they will be friends before long.


----------

